# 1er, 1re, 2e, 3e, etc. - abréviation des adjectifs numéraux ordinaux



## laurentius87

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai un doute en ce qui concerne l'abréviation de l'ordinal _soixante-dixième_, dans la locution «soixante-dixième anniversaire».

Puis-je écrire «70ème anniversaire»? Ou y a-t-il d'autres formes?

Merci à l'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

_70e_ est la seule abréviation correcte.


----------



## laurentius87

Merci bien!

Un ami français dit que "70ème" est aussi correct. Est-ce qu'il y a une difference entre le français de France et de Suisse dans ce cas?


----------



## geostan

Pas que je sache. On trouve cette "erreur" aussi au Canada, mais j'ai toujours suivi la forme indiquée par Me Capello.


----------



## Maître Capello

On peut trouver toutes sortes de graphies, dont certaines sont assez fréquentes : 70ième, 70ème, 70è, 70me…  Mais celles-là sont toutes incorrectes. La seule façon adéquate d'abréger les ordinaux est celle-ci :

premier → 1er
première → 1re
deuxième → 2e
troisième → 3e
etc.

Voire sans lettres supérieures si celles-ci ne sont pas disponibles :

premier → 1er
première → 1re
deuxième → 2e
troisième → 3e
etc.


----------



## geostan

Maître Capello said:


> La seule façon adéquate d'abréger les ordinaux est celle-ci


...laquelle est aussi la plus simple.


----------



## laurentius87

Merci bien.

Ce soir aussi mon enseignante de français m'a dit que "70ème" comme "70e" lui paraissaient correctes.


----------



## geostan

Faites-lui voir ce paragraphe tiré du Bon Usage de Grevisse.



> Les numéraux ordinaux s’écrivent de la même manière que les cardinaux, la finale qui les caractérise étant mise en abrégé au-dessus de la ligne (ou parfois sur la ligne), de la façon suivante :
> _1er_ ou _Ier = premier_ ; _1re_ ou _Ire = première_ ; _1ers_ ou _Iers = premiers_ ; _1res_ ou _Ires = premières_ ; _2e_ ou _IIe = deuxième_ ; _2es_ ou _IIes = deuxièmes_ ; etc. — _1er_, _Ier…_
> On écrit donc _XIXe siècle_ et non _°XIXième_ ou _°XIXème_ ou _°XIXme_. — Mais pour les ordinaux indéfinis, on écrit : _xième et nième_.[/sup]


----------



## ELScan

Est-ce que je devrais écrire 4ième ou 4e? Est-ce qu’on peut les interchanger?


----------



## The Broken Rib Inn

On peut écrire soit Xème, Xe ou X°


----------



## florence a

Je crois que c'est 4ème.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

On écrit habituellement 1er , 2ème, 3ème ,4ème ... ; 2e , 4e se trouvent aussi. En revanche 4ième ne s'emploie pas.


----------



## petit1

pas de "i" : 4ème


----------



## Nicomon

Bonjour ou bonsoir,

Il se peut que ce soit différent de l'autre côté de la mare, mais comme je remarque qu' ELScan est canadien, je mets ci-dessous les recommandations de la BDL.  J'ai extrait ce qui suit de *cette page* : 





> L’abréviation de _deuxième_ et des adjectifs numéraux ordinaux suivants (_troisième_, _quatrième_, etc.) se construit toujours de la même façon : *on place un e minuscule après le nombre correspondant, en lettre supérieure*; au pluriel, on ajoute un _s_.
> Par ailleurs, les abréviations formées avec les finales _-me_, _-ème_, _-ième_ ou _-è_ sont jugées fautives; les seules exceptions sont _Nième_ (_énième_) et _Xième_ (_ixième_), qui s’écrivent toujours avec la finale _-ième_.
> Finalement, il est à noter que _1º_, _2º_, _3º_, etc., sont les abréviations des mots latins _primo_, _secundo_, _tertio_, etc., et non de _premier_, _deuxième_, _troisième_, etc.



Donc pour un contexte canadien : *4e étage.  

Ajout :* Ce n'est pas seulement de côté-ci de l'Atlantique, semble-t-il, comme je viens de le découvrir sur cette page (voir nombres ordinaux).


----------



## pointvirgule

ELScan said:


> Est-ce que je devrais écrire 4ième ou 4e?


Préférez 4e.


----------



## Pascal MICHEL

Oui, c'est bien 4e.


----------



## ataraxy3

Je me demande... pourquoi est-ce que j'ai vu pour abréviation de _"dix-huitième"_ :

"18*ème*" et aussi "18*e*"
mais pour "18*ième*"? est-ce que c'est une choix aussi?

Je ne comprends pas si tous travaillent?


----------



## Tharkun35

La seule abréviation admise (qui "marche") est 18e, ou XVIIIe en chiffres romains, selon l'usage pour les siècles ou les arrondissements des grandes villes.


----------



## Azucena64

Comme vous l'a dit Maître Capello plus haut, l'abréviation correcte sera toujours "e", si possible en exposant.
premier → 1er
première → 1re
deuxième → 2e
troisième → 3e
...
soixante-dizième → 70e

Quant aux siècles, ils suivent la même règle et s'écrivent théoriquement, selon le Code typographique, en petites capitales.
dix-huitième siècle → XVIIIe siècle

Azucena64
_correctrice_


----------

